# wild onions first to show in the spring



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

home at last. went on a walk and i always take a sack with me in case and it was a good day as i brought home at least a gallon of wild onion shoots -now my house smell like im cooking onion soup but all i dia was wash them and put them in the dehydrator now ill wait till they are dried then cut them up and seal them in a vacum --mmm wild chives


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

They just started sprouting down here. In the summers when they mow the highway mediums the entire state smells likes onions.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

and they add so much flavor to soups and stews


----------

